# Bottling/Packing and Inspections



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

For those who are bottling and packaging their own honey TO SELL, I have a ??

Have you and your packing areas been inspected by USDA, or health inspectors or anybody else for "certification"? 

I am hearing conflicting stories about what is or is not necessary. YES for anything at all, NO until your sales reach 5K or more per year, etc. 

From the 
TEXAS ADMINISTRATIVE CODE:
TITLE 25: HEALTH SERVICES
PART 1: DEPT. OF STATE HEALTH SERVICES
CHAPTER 229: FOOD AND DRUG
SUBCHAPTER N: CURRENT MANUFACTURING PRACTICE AND GOOD WAREHOUSING PRACTICE IN MANUFACTURING, PACKING, OR HOLDING HUMAN FOOD:
RULE 229.214: *EXCLUSIONS*

The following are not subject to this section: Establishments engaged soley in the harvesting, storage, or distribution of one or more raw agricultural commodities which are ordinarily clean and packed before being marketed to the consuming public.

So without specifically naming honey, it sounds to me like honey is excluded ? :s

Eggs warrant their own chapter and they are the only other thing I could think of that would sound like this description.

So for now I'm okay bottling in my own kitchen without a seperate, un inspected honey house? 

It's always better to ask forgiveness than permission, :no: so I'm trying to understand it all first.

Thanks,
Summer :scratch:


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Below is a link that may help you with your questions regarding your honey. 

http://www.honey.com/honeyindustry/resources/labeling_article.asp

Inspection requirements vary greatly by state. Most states have fairly loose standards for products produced on a small scale for sale at farmers markets and such. Once you start getting into larger production, they want to make sure the state is getting its share of money from your production so licensing and inspections, both which have fees will become part of your life. :doh:


----------

